# Fee schedule for Mental Health



## Revenuecycle (Dec 7, 2012)

I am in NY and am trying to find the fee schedule for the new psychiatry codes for 2013.
Does anyone have a link. I am looking for Medicare and BC/BS.

Thanks


----------



## kholettel (May 9, 2018)

*Psychiatry fee schedule*

Hi,

Just verifying....2013?

Niki


----------



## CodingKing (May 9, 2018)

kholettel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just verifying....2013?
> 
> Niki



The post is actually from 2012 so they were looking for the future fee schedule at that time.


----------

